# [RESOLU][Disque externe] hitachi neso, détection qui boucle.

## prunkdump

Bonjours. 

Voila mon problème est très simple. J'ai un disque dur externe Hitachi "NESO" que je n'arrive pas à connecter à mon ordinateur.

J'ai mit à jour mon noyau en "gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r6" mais le problème persiste.

le problème:

En fait la reconnaisance de mon disque boucle à l'infinie. Voici ce que me donne le noyau :

Il trouve bien le périphérique :

```

[  360.447036] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

[  360.529245] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: port 1 high speed

[  360.529254] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: GetStatus port 1 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

```

Il trouve bien les caractéristiques :

```

[  360.595270] usb 1-1: default language 0x0409

[  360.612282] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=1bcf, idProduct=0c31

[  360.612288] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=3, SerialNumber=1

[  360.612292] usb 1-1: Product: 320GB

[  360.612295] usb 1-1: Manufacturer: NESO

[  360.612298] usb 1-1: SerialNumber: 00021dc3

```

Il demarre bien l'émulation scsi :

```

[  360.612402] usb 1-1: uevent

[  360.612428] usb 1-1: usb_probe_device

[  360.612433] usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[  360.613508] usb 1-1: adding 1-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[  360.614158] usb 1-1:1.0: uevent

[  360.614193] usb-storage 1-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[  360.614202] usb-storage 1-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[  360.628091] scsi238 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

[  360.643732] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '008'

[  360.643795] usb-storage: device found at 8

```

Mais lorqu'il faut creer le ficher dev, il y à un erreur :

```

[  360.643798] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

[  360.677308] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0002

[  360.677324] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: GetStatus port 1 status 001c09 POWER sig=? PEC CONNECT

[  360.677331] hub 1-0:1.0: port 1 enable change, status 00000501

[  360.677338] hub 1-0:1.0: port 1 disabled by hub (EMI?), re-enabling...

[  360.677343] hub 1-0:1.0: port 1, status 0501, change 0002, 480 Mb/s

```

Et le noyau ferme l'USB :

```

[  360.677348] usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 8

[  360.677351] usb 1-1: unregistering device

[  360.677355] usb 1-1: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

[  360.677362] usb 1-1: unregistering interface 1-1:1.0

[  360.677707] usb 1-1:1.0: uevent

[  360.677859] usb 1-1: uevent

[  360.781036] hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

```

Et ceci tourne en boucle. On l'entend sur le disque dur qui fait un bruit répétitif. Je n'ai pas trouvé de drivers spécifique à ce disque dans le noyau. Ma configuration de l'USB est exactement celle décrite dans le guide gentoo usb.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée?Last edited by prunkdump on Tue Oct 13, 2009 9:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Apparemment, ça ressemble à un problème d'alimentation USB. Essaie un autre port, USB, ou alimente-le.

----------

## prunkdump

Bravo! et quelle rapidité!

Oui c'est bien un problème d'alimentation USB. Sur le cordon de mon disque dur il y à deux usbs, un pour l'alimentation et un pour le transfert. En brachant celui de transfert sur mon PC et celui d'alimentation sur un portable ça marche! 

Je vais essayer de voir le problème de mon PC. Un problème d'alimentation ne peut pas venir d'une configuration logicielle si je me trompe pas? Donc c'est forcément un des ports (de mon pc) qui est cassé? 

Merci encore!

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Certains ports USB ne sont pas assez puissants. Il arrive que sur certains PC, seuls quelques-uns aient assez de puissance, alors que d'autre sous sous-alimentés.

----------

## prunkdump

Oui c'est ça. Avec une ralonge j'ai réussi à connecter le cable d'alimentation sur un autre usb de mon pc tout en laissant l'autre sur l'USB2 et là ça marche....

Je n'aurais jamais pensé à ça....

Un grand merci et bonne continuation!

----------

## xaviermiller

PS: pense à mettre le titre en convention avec le sous-forum  :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Apparemment, ça ressemble à un problème d'alimentation USB. Essaie un autre port, USB, ou alimente-le.

 

+1

j'ai déjà eu ce souci avec un disque 2,5" usb

----------

